# Freehand Schriften druckfertig machen



## Tixiland (24. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wie macht man Schriften eignetlich in Freehand fertig für den Druck?
Schriften in Pfade konvertieren ist klar, aber ich arbeitet teilweise mit Logos, die vorher noch berabeitet werden müssen. Das Logo ( als eps importiert) soll die Eigenschaft "nicht überdrucken" haben, da sonst angeblich der Hintergrund mit in die SChriftfarbe des Logos "reingedruckt" wird und die Farbe damit verläuft.
Wie ist denn der richtige Weg, um Schriften die in eps. Formaten importiert werden, einzustellen damit der Drucker nichts mehr an der Datei ändern muß.
Ich arbeite übrigens mit PC, daher konnte mir mein Drucker nicht genau sagen wie das selbst einstellen kann.

LG und frohes Fest,  


TIXI


----------



## Night Vision Worker (28. Dezember 2005)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe musst du nur deinen Text/eps/Bild markieren und kannst dann in der Palette "Objekt" sehen, ob das ausgewählte Objekt überdruckt oder nicht!

*siehe Anhang*

In deinem Fall darf das Häckchen natürlich NICHT gesetzt sein!


----------



## Tixiland (28. Dezember 2005)

hi , ja stimmt. beim letzten Mal hatte ich nur zufällig eine SChrift mit einem Rand drum herum. Angezeigt wurde mir hierbei nur entweder die innere Füllung oder die Äußere -gibt es denn eine Einstellung wie man generell sehen kann ob die Datei ok ist oder nicht?
LG


----------



## Night Vision Worker (29. Dezember 2005)

Naja, druck dir dein Dokument separiert aus.

Dazu musst du in deinen Druck-Optionen nur das Häckchen bei "Farbauszüge" setzen. So siehst du auch, ob etwas überfüllt oder ausgespart wird.

Außerdem bekommst du Farbauszüge für deine Sonderfarben - falls vorhanden!

Und als Druckdaten kann ich dir das "PDF-X3"-format empfehlen. Dies ist nach ISO genormt und liefert optimale Ergebnisse. Ich arbeite seit ca. 6 Monaten mit dem X3 und habe bisher noch keine Probleme damit gehabt. Und das obwohl hier täglich Sachen in Druck geschickt werden! 

*muß natürlich deine Druckerei auch mitmachen. Ansonsten offene Daten und Schriften in Pfade konvertiert!*


----------

